# kooks headers vs. pace setter



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

was looking at long tube headers and the kooks seem to cost around $1000 with connection pipes, but the pacesetters are on jegs for $300 and $145 for the connection pipes. seems like there must be disadvantage, am I right?

heres the link to the pacesetters

Pace Setter 70-2258 PaceSetter Painted Headers for GM Cars

Pace Setter 82-1165 Pace Setter Painted Headers for Cars

and heres the kooks
Kooks "Signature Series" Stepped Headers 1 3/4" x 1 7/8" x 3" - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO - Limited Quantity Sale! [K6700-KR] - $1,399.95$1,189.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

youngGoat said:


> was looking at long tube headers and the kooks seem to cost around $1000 with connection pipes, but the pacesetters are on jegs for $300 and $145 for the connection pipes. seems like there must be disadvantage, am I right?
> 
> heres the link to the pacesetters
> 
> ...


with kooks your going to get better quailty and what not but IMO and alot agree that they are great headers but not worth the money. if you were looking at a random no name brand i would stay clear but pacesetter is a good headers. pacesetter is one of the more popular choices because they are a great buy for the money. i would go with the pacesetter annd save the money and put it toward something else.

also i noticed the the headers u looked at we painted. i would highly recomend that u get ceramic coated. i see u live in NM so stainless is not a neeed and thats just pointless money spent and plus ceramic is better with heat.

hope i can help ya


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah thanks man, Im actually moving to florida in a month so I might need the stainless.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

youngGoat said:


> yeah thanks man, Im actually moving to florida in a month so I might need the stainless.


i honestly dont think u would need it even then. yea florida has rain but think about it by the time the ceramic headers to actually rust in a state with jusr rain u would be more likly to have header bolts and leaks. ceramic headers last a long time up here (minnesota) and we have rain snow and salt on the roads. you would be better off just saving the money and like i said stainless doesnt do as well with heat like ceramic but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Ceramic will drop your underhood temps and last forever. You get what you pay for when it comes to headers on this car.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

they have "armor coated" thats the best i could find, theyre $200 more, and Im looking at buying the magnaflow and knn aircharger package from maryland speed.

How hard is it to install long tube headers?


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

youngGoat said:


> they have "armor coated" thats the best i could find, theyre $200 more, and Im looking at buying the magnaflow and knn aircharger package from maryland speed.
> 
> How hard is it to install long tube headers?


dont know you expertise on working on car but they can be either your worst enemy or your best friend. mine went on no problem but iv had friends that have ended in horror.

if you have never done them i would think about having a shop do them. it can be up to an 8 hour job when done by shops so if you putts at it in your garage it could take weeks. 

make sure you also get the connecton pipes that will conncet headers to the rest of the exhuast

how meny miles are on your car?? and what year is it?


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

in my opinion this is something u might wana thing about

PaceSetter Performance 72C2258 - PaceSetter QuickTrip Long Tube Headers - Overview - SummitRacing.com

they are ceramic coated 

1 3/4 inch (perfect size unless you plan on going around 600hp then i would say 1 7/8)

3 inch Collector (best size IMO)

only negavitve in some peoples eyes is that its a slip fit header (leaks are more common) but a huge band clamp works!

PaceSetter Performance 82-1165 - PaceSetter Off-Road Y-Pipes - Overview - SummitRacing.com

3 inch in and 3 in out


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Ceramic will drop your underhood temps and last forever. You get what you pay for when it comes to headers on this car.


:agree



youngGoat said:


> How hard is it to install long tube headers?


Took me and a buddy from work 8 hours. I wouldn't do it again. Broke a power steering line and messed up the guts inside the steering wheel when we dropped the rack and rotated the steering wheel on accident afterwards. Had to replace internals (clock screw/spring-whatever it's called, wiring for the airbag and steering wheel controls, and horn.) If I ever have to do it again, I'm paying the speed shop the $400 they quoted me and having them do it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

youngGoat said:


> was looking at long tube headers and the *kooks seem to cost around $1000 with connection pipes*, but the pacesetters are on jegs for $300 and $145 for the connection pipes. seems like there must be disadvantage, am I right?[/url]


Ha. The signature series are More like $1400 with no cats. $1700 with.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fit, finish, and quality are the main differences. It all depends on how much that's worth to you.


----------

